# انتقام الطالب الراسب من الطالب الناجح



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2009)

ايه رائيكم هههههههههه تحبوا تكونوا ناجحين ولا راسبين[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]

[/FONT]


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههه
طبعا احب اكون ناجح بس غايب عن يوم التكريم ده
هههههههههه
مشكوره كتييير كوكى​_


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
طبعا احب اكون من الناجحين
ربنا يباركك يا كوكي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا احب اكون ناجح بس غايب عن يوم التكريم ده
> هههههههههه
> مشكوره كتييير كوكى​_


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا من الناجحين وحاضر حفل التكريم هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا تونى*


الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> طبعا احب اكون من الناجحين
> ربنا يباركك يا كوكي​



*طيب يارب دايما من الناجحين
ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههه

يبقى خلينا نسقط

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااا كوكى


----------



## twety (4 فبراير 2009)

بما انى خلصت دراسه وكورسات يبقى خلينى مع الساقطين ههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> يبقى خلينا نسقط
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول كده برده 
ميرسى يا كليمووووووووو*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> بما انى خلصت دراسه وكورسات يبقى خلينى مع الساقطين ههههههههههههه



*يا بختك يا تويتى يا عسل عقبااااااااااااالى*


----------



## dark_angel (5 فبراير 2009)

*انا احب اكون ناجح بس فى يوم التكريم هروح اقف مع الراسبين علشان بحب المقالب اوى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 فبراير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *انا احب اكون ناجح بس فى يوم التكريم هروح اقف مع الراسبين علشان بحب المقالب اوى*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تفكير حلو برده يا دارك*


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

*لا انا بدي ضل ناجحة حتى لو عملوا هيك فيني​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *لا انا بدي ضل ناجحة حتى لو عملوا هيك فيني​*



* هههههههههههه يارب دايما ناجحه يا رنا*


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا لو كدا احب اكون راسبة 
مفيش احلى من الرسووووووووووووووب​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

merola قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا لو كدا احب اكون راسبة
> مفيش احلى من الرسووووووووووووووب​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هو احلى حاجه اننا ننجح ومنروحش اليوم ده هههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

هههههههه

يسلااااام 

نيتك وحشة يا كوكى دول بيدوهك شوووووور مطرح المذاكرة ههه ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> يسلااااام
> 
> نيتك وحشة يا كوكى دول بيدوهك شوووووور مطرح المذاكرة ههه ​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دش محترم يا مرمر عقبالك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا سويتى
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا سويتى
> تسلم ايدك ​



*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا سكر*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
يستاهلوا حد قالهم ينجحوا ويسيبوا الغلابة دول​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يستاهلوا حد قالهم ينجحوا ويسيبوا الغلابة دول​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعملوا الى يعملوه فيا بس انجح هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kingmena (22 أبريل 2009)

*انتقااام الراسبيين*

*في الهند


الطلآب اللي نـآجحـين كـآشخيــن بيصورون صورهـ تذكآريهـ،

بس شوفوا الي رسبـو شنو ســوو لهــم


آخليكم مع الصورهـ،







7






7





7​*




​


----------



## muheb (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: انتقااام الراسبيين*

ههههههههههه غير انتقام  شكرا على الصورة


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: انتقااام الراسبيين*

ههههههههههههههههههههه بجد حلوة ****ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

جميل يا كوكى

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kingmena (1 مايو 2009)

انا عملت الموضوع قبل كدة وشالوه ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

لا يا مينا انا الموضوع بتاعى كان قديم ولما انت نزلت الموضوع ونفس الموضوع بتاعى
مشرفة القسم دمجت الاتنين  لكن متحذفش ومحدش شالوه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

جميل يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2009)

ثانكس كوكو لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
ولا ناجح ولا راسب انا خلصت والحمد الله​*


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (2 مايو 2009)

حلوووة 
هههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا مسيحيه للابد​


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه
حلوة قووووووووي ياكوكي 
الحمد لله بما اني خلصت 
اقعد مع الفاشلين واغرق الناجحين معاهم افتري بقي 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> حلوة قووووووووي ياكوكي
> الحمد لله بما اني خلصت
> اقعد مع الفاشلين واغرق الناجحين معاهم افتري بقي
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا بيبو
ميرسى ليكى اجميل​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مايو 2009)

احب اكون ناجحة  طبعا بس من غير انتقام زى دة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> احب اكون ناجحة  طبعا بس من غير انتقام زى دة



يارب دايما من الناجحين
ميرسى يا ديدي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انجح والبس مشمع واروح احتفل :d 
ميرسى يا حبى ههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

اكيد من الناجحين ههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انجح والبس مشمع واروح احتفل :d
> ميرسى يا حبى ههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك​*



يا افكارك الجامده يا سكر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> اكيد من الناجحين ههههههههه



ثانكس يا جيسى على مرورك


----------



## amad_almalk (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع 

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## white rose (5 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لك شو هالمقلب 

فظيييييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسى يا عماد لمرورك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لك شو هالمقلب
> 
> فظيييييييييييييييييييييييع



ههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس على مرورك يا وايت روز


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
حلو قوى المقلب دة
جااااااامد
بس ابقى من الناجحين برضو
ثانكس ليكى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> حلو قوى المقلب دة
> جااااااامد
> بس ابقى من الناجحين برضو
> ثانكس ليكى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

انا احب ابقي في النص


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا احب ابقي في النص



ميرسى ليكى يا ابو كف


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*يجماعة حد يكرة دش مجانى ​*


----------



## mickol (29 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة جدن انا احب اكون من اللى بيصورو


----------



## mickol (29 مايو 2009)

وياترى بئه الميه دى سخنه ولا بارده السؤال اللى محيرنى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2009)

mickol قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوة جدن انا احب اكون من اللى بيصورو





mickol قال:


> وياترى بئه الميه دى سخنه ولا بارده السؤال اللى محيرنى



هههههههههههههههههههه
تقريبا كده سائعه
ميرسى يا مايكول لمرورك


----------

